# Another DD Change



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have read this several times and I am still not sure what they mean in the second change. Do you take it to mean they show the offer NOT including the tip? What sense does that make?​







In late September, we completed the first phase of our new pay model roll out. As we shared then, every dollar a customer tips will continue to be an extra dollar in your pocket, and we will continue to provide the information you need up front to decide whether to accept or decline a delivery offer.

Last week, we published a blog post sharing initial data comparing the first month of earnings under our new pay model to earnings in August, the last month under our previous model. We worked with Beacon Economics, an independent, third-party firm, to validate the numbers we saw and complete an analysis of their own. We were pleased to learn that Dashers are earning more money on average under the new model.

We know we still have work to do, and over the next few weeks you will begin to see two changes that might lead you to earn _*more*_ than the amount you see on the acceptance screen for certain orders. We hope these changes ensure that every Dasher on the platform continues to be treated fairly and have access to consistent earnings.


First, customers will now be able to tip after the delivery if they chose not to do so at checkout. You'll receive a push notification when a customer adds a post tip on any previous order and will see an updated earnings breakdown for that delivery.

Second, the offer amount shown on the acceptance screen for high value orders will be the minimum earnings for each delivery - instead of total earnings. To help you decide whether to accept or decline a delivery, you'll still see critical details on your acceptance screen that include the pay offered for the delivery, bonus offers, and mileage. 

Nothing is changing about how Dasher pay is calculated; see here for more on How Dasher Pay Works. We'll continue to work with Dashers like you on updates that affect the Dasher community and welcome your feedback here.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I think it’s the same as before. You won’t get to see all of your pay until you finish the delivery. This has already happened to me a couple of times.

It shows the amount including tips. But later, I find out I made more than the guaranteed amount.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I got started with DD. I had to go to an "orientation". 

The first thing I noticed when I joined the other inductees in the meeting room was they looked like the kind of crowd you'd see in a parole officer's waiting room, or maybe a free clinic.

The speaker thought his job was to be a motivational speaker and tried to get us to sound off. Nobody did.

I did DD two times. Got tired of all the leg work, driving and time to take some fat slob is hero sandwich or MickeyD's for a few bucks and no tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seamus said:


> I have read this several times and I am still not sure what they mean in the second change. Do you take it to mean they show the offer NOT including the tip? What sense does that make?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing they're not showing the tip in the original offer. That will mean I won't do DD anymore. Right now it's only worth it to skip 90% of offers and wait for the short trip with a big payoff, which clearly means a tip was big.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm guessing they're not showing the tip in the original offer. That will mean I won't do DD anymore. Right now it's only worth it to skip 90% of offers and wait for the short trip with a big payoff, which clearly means a tip was big.


This second item just doesn't make any sense to me. It's only on "High Value Orders". So I sometimes get offers to a local very high end steakhouse (why anyone would order premium expense food as takeout is beyond me). Those orders are typically in the $150 to $250 value range. The tips are anywhere from $15 to $25 making it typically a $19-$28 delivery. I take them in a heartbeat. So if I am reading this right on high value orders I am going to see the offer as $4-$8 instead of $19-$28 dollars. I don't get the point of that.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Probably cause they notice people are not accepting low pay out orders


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Probably cause they notice people are not accepting low pay out orders


I get that but unless they hid the place it's not going to work anyway. If I get pinged to that steakhouse I know there is probably going to be a nice tip. If I get pinged to Wendys and it's $3 fugettaboutit, only a moron would think a big tip was coming at the end! LOL


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

well that depends ...in my area there is no high end restaurant. The highest end one is bob evans. I am betting people are not accepting deliveries. I turn my on a few days ago. I got request for 2.89 for 5 mile delivery. Nope. This is their way to have people maybe take a bite.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm guessing they're not showing the tip in the original offer. That will mean I won't do DD anymore. Right now it's only worth it to skip 90% of offers and wait for the short trip with a big payoff, which clearly means a tip was big.


Sounds to me like they are still showing the tip upfront, if it was added upfront. Just that those who didn't tip upfront will be able to do so afterwards.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Sounds to me like they are still showing the tip upfront, if it was added upfront. Just that those who didn't tip upfront will be able to do so afterwards.


That's the first change. See the second for "high value orders"


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I noticed when I joined the other inductees in the meeting room was they looked like the kind of crowd you'd see in a parole officer's waiting room, or maybe a free clinic.


You obviously fit right in.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> That's the first change. See the second for "high value orders"


I see what you mean. Although still not sure what it means, or what they consider "high value orders".


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> You obviously fit right in.


You funny


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@LyftUberFuwabolewa at his Door Dash orientation.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Sounds to me like they are still showing the tip upfront, if it was added upfront. Just that those who didn't tip upfront will be able to do so afterwards.


what i understand no you will not see the tip upfront only after you accept and finish the order. then you can go into your earning or after the trip is completed to see the tips.
ok the ping will not have tips on them so these orders will look very small.
there is no way to know if a trip will pay slave wages any longer . this is really going to screw us all over.


----------



## ShadyX (Nov 16, 2019)

They are trying to stop cherry picking drivers basically


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ShadyX said:


> They are trying to stop cherry picking drivers basically


I get that. Why only on "high value orders"? Makes no sense.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ill be driving a lot more grub hub . there loss
i did not get that email yet but im sure its here to screw me over . typical


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> ill be driving a lot more grub hub . there loss


"their loss"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok update here. my girl friend got that email new way to read your app so on . 
i just got a ping dd its the same for me but im a top dasher could be why ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

We are cows, for doordash to milk.


----------



## ShadyX (Nov 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I get that. Why only on "high value orders"? Makes no sense.


What do you not understand about cherry picking


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ShadyX said:


> What do you not understand about cherry picking


Please, I've been doing this 3 years compared to your 3 minutes. Why not all offers then? Why only high value? Makes no sense.


----------



## ShadyX (Nov 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Please, I've been doing this 3 years compared to your 3 minutes. Why not all offers then? Why only high value? Makes no sense.


Uhhh I was one of the original dashers back when there was no app and they sent you text messages, you amateur. Hmm let's use more than one brain cell, let's say I'm a dasher that's rejects Over 100 offers a day until I get a $30-$50 order, now I can't do that because DD is only going to show the Min amount I can earn on those orders now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ShadyX said:


> let's say I'm a dasher that's rejects Over 100 offers a day until I get a $30-$50 order.


BOGUS. $30-$50 offers are a unicorn, not something you are going to get offered every day and not 1 out of 100 either. If you had useful experience you would understand that and not put garbage up that can quickly be seen thru by experienced drivers. Like I said, they would have to hide the place. You think you're getting one of those from Wendy's? LOL


ShadyX said:


> What do you not understand about cherry picking


I tried to have a positive discussion and you chose to be a smart-ass. Another person to put on the ignore list. No need to respond cause I won't see it anyway. Bye-Bye.


----------



## ShadyX (Nov 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> BOGUS. $30-$50 offers are a unicorn, not something you are going to get offered every day and not 1 out of 100 either. If you had useful experience you would understand that and not put garbage up that can quickly be seen thru by experienced drivers. Like I said, they would have to hide the place. You think you're getting one of those from Wendy's? LOL
> 
> I tried to have a positive discussion and you chose to be a smart-ass. Another person to put on the ignore list. No need to respond cause I won't see it anyway. Bye-Bye.


It depends on your city then I guess, I get at least 3 of those a day out of 100, I have software on my andriod that automatically rejects anything less than that. Easy $90-$150 extra a day. Now they are putting a stop to it. You're an amateur being a good little dasher not playing by the rules making peanuts while true men game the system and extract maximum profit. DoorDash is aware of this and this is the exact reason they are doing this now.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep, I remember reading about this change months ago and KNEW they were going to try and f*** up a good thing.
There are sooooo many cheap ass people where I am, and have to sift through at least 10 before I accept.
A lot of orders I'm sure of are not getting picked up (and shouldn't be) with no tip.
I've tried a lower one thinking maybe cash tip, but No! It's just no tip lol.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So every order now says "includes dd pay and customer tip" total may be higher? Wtf does that mean if everything us included. Y all the damn games with these p.o.s. companies.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally base whether or not I do a delivery based upon the guaranteed amount. I typically assume that unless it says a tip is included, there will not be one, which seems to be a fairly reasonable assumption in my experience. I'll do a food delivery for $12 including tips. For $3, with the possibility of a tip on top, the odds of making less than minimum wage are good because most likely there will not be a tip or if there is it will only be $1-2. Cash tips for food delivery are even more rare than for rideshare.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Seamus said:


> This second item just doesn't make any sense to me. It's only on "High Value Orders". So I sometimes get offers to a local very high end steakhouse (why anyone would order premium expense food as takeout is beyond me). Those orders are typically in the $150 to $250 value range. The tips are anywhere from $15 to $25 making it typically a $19-$28 delivery. I take them in a heartbeat. So if I am reading this right on high value orders I am going to see the offer as $4-$8 instead of $19-$28 dollars. I don't get the point of that.


The 2nd item is confusing as well.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> So every order now says "includes dd pay and customer tip" total may be higher? Wtf does that mean if everything us included. Y all the damn games with these p.o.s. companies.


their testing the waters to see if they can pull an uber or lyft on drivers and hope no one notices.


----------

